# ترنيمة من ضعف قلبي ..للمرنم فادي جميل ..من شريط ترانيم الكورلات ..أب وأبنه



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

ترنيمة 
(((من ضعف قلبي))) 
للمرنم
 فادي جميل
 من شريط منوعات الكورلات

أب وأبنه

i-filez download
download

 4sheard download
download
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2012)

*جارى التنزيل حبيبى ...*


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2012)

جارى التحميل 

ربنا يباركك يا فادى
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

*جارى التنزيل يا فادى *
**​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جارى التنزيل حبيبى ...*



مستنيك يا حبيب قلبي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> جارى التحميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا فادى
> ​



مستني ردك علي الترنيمة دي 
​


----------



## zezza (9 فبراير 2012)

*مبروووووووك مقدما 
هحملها و اقولك رايى بصراحة *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جارى التنزيل يا فادى *
> **​



مستنيك يا مرمور
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *مبروووووووك مقدما
> هحملها و اقولك رايى بصراحة *



وأنا مستني :act19:​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2012)

رووووووووووووووعه يا فادى 

كلمات ولحن صوت 

اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 فبراير 2012)

جاااري التحميل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووعه يا فادى
> 
> كلمات ولحن صوت
> 
> ...



ميرسي ماما كاندي ..ونورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 فبراير 2012)

الترنيمه روعه يا فادي وانت عارف رأيي فيها
كلمات ولحن وصوت تحفه بجد
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
وعقبال ما تنزلنا شريط جديد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

*جميلة يا فاااااااادى *
*بجد الله ينور *
*ومنتظرين الجديد*
**​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جميلة يا فاااااااادى *
> *بجد الله ينور *
> *ومنتظرين الجديد*
> **​



ميرسي يا مرمر ..متشكر أوي أوي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الترنيمه روعه يا فادي وانت عارف رأيي فيها
> كلمات ولحن وصوت تحفه بجد
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> وعقبال ما تنزلنا شريط جديد



ميرسي يا نوفا كتتير ..بأذن ربنا هنزل الشريط قريب
​


----------



## اليعازر (9 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل يا فادي

وسيكون لي تعليق اذا احببت غدا مساءا

الرب يبارك تعبك.


.


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالى
جارى التحميل​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2012)

بأمانه راااائعه
كلمات وألحات وأداء جميل
ربنا يبارك عمل يديك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> بأمانه راااائعه
> كلمات وألحات وأداء جميل
> ربنا يبارك عمل يديك​



ميرسي أوي يا أبويا ..هي حلوة علشان كلمات ربنا ..
ربنا يخليك ..وتفرحني فكل مشاركاتي كدا
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> جاري التحميل يا فادي
> 
> وسيكون لي تعليق اذا احببت غدا مساءا
> 
> ...



منتظر تعليقك ..بفارغ الصبر طبعاً
​


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (10 فبراير 2012)

*حلوة اوووووووووووى يا فادى ..و لحنها جميل اوى 
تسلم و يسلم صوتك *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

ارووجة قال:


> جاري التحميل
> ربنا يباركك



يارب تعجبك يا ..أروجة ...ولا هي عجبتك خلاص ..عشان التقييم الحلو
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *حلوة اوووووووووووى يا فادى ..و لحنها جميل اوى
> تسلم و يسلم صوتك *



ميرسي يا زوزا ..عاملة أيه يا قمر ..
​


----------



## اليعازر (10 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> منتظر تعليقك ..بفارغ الصبر طبعاً
> ​



أخي الحبيب فادي، أنا أول مره اسمع صوتك، عشان هيك طول بالك علي شوي..

ححاول أكون موضوعي...واتكلم بشوية احترافية .

 الكلمات: روعة ، 

الصوت: مميز وربما تظهر إمكاناته أكثر في ألحان أخرى.

اللحن: جميل وخصوصاً في المقدمة ، لكنه يفتقد للتنويع اللحني اثناء سير الاغنية .

التوزيع الموسيقي:، جيد مع إمكانية التوزيع بشكل مبتكر أكثر..

التسجيل: جيد 

ملاحظة : صوتك جميل ودافيء، واستعمال الاكو والمحسنات الأخرى وخصوصا في المقطع الأخير لم يكن ضرورياً.

يا رب ما كون تجاوزت حدودي..سامحني لو كنت كذلك...

منتظر دايما اسمع منك ، واحلى تقييم

.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2012)

*جار التحميل يا حبيبي​*


----------



## فادى محب (11 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر الرب يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> أخي الحبيب فادي، أنا أول مره اسمع صوتك، عشان هيك طول بالك علي شوي..
> 
> ححاول أكون موضوعي...واتكلم بشوية احترافية .
> 
> ...



شكراً  ..جداً علي التعليق الحلو ده .. منك نستفيد طبعاً..

علي فكرة متسجلة في البيت ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *جار التحميل يا حبيبي​*



ميرسي يا كوكو ..يا حبي ...​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2012)

فادى محب قال:


> الف شكر الرب يباركك


العفو يا ..أ-فادي نورت​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 فبراير 2012)

up up up​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2012)

*+*

استاذ فادي .. صوتك دافي جداً .. الترنيمة رائعه فعلاً .. اشجعك فعلاً انك تعمل شريط .. ربنا يبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب .. صليلي


----------



## Rosetta (25 فبراير 2012)

أخي فادي صوتك كتير رااااائع ودافي 
عنجد من أجمل الأصوات إللي سمعتها 
والترنيمة كمان رووووعة كلمات وألحان 
بجد وااااااااااو عجبتني كتير 

ربنا يباركك أخي الغالي ويبارك موهبتك 
بإنتظار المزيد ... 
سلام يسوع معك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> استاذ فادي .. صوتك دافي جداً .. الترنيمة رائعه فعلاً .. اشجعك فعلاً انك تعمل شريط .. ربنا يبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب .. صليلي



ولا أستاذ ولا حاجة ....
شكراً ..كتير علي الكلام الحلو ..ده وده يشجع حقيقي .
صلي لأجلي كتتير .أوي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أخي فادي صوتك كتير رااااائع ودافي
> عنجد من أجمل الأصوات إللي سمعتها
> والترنيمة كمان رووووعة كلمات وألحان
> بجد وااااااااااو عجبتني كتير
> ...



ميرسي كتتتتتير اوي ..اجمد تعليق سمعته فحياتي ...
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2012)

*ترنيمة بجد تحففففة 
عجبنى جدا كلامها 
وصوتك هادى خالص فيها وجميل يا فادى
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها اكتر واكتر 
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة بجد تحففففة
> عجبنى جدا كلامها
> وصوتك هادى خالص فيها وجميل يا فادى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها اكتر واكتر
> *​



مييييييييييرسي بنت العذرا ..وحشني لردودك فموضيعي ..
كتير مشتاق للناس القديمة دي
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fullaty (28 فبراير 2012)

رائعه بجد 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعطيك نعمه فوق نعمه


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جاري التحميل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



مستني رأيك روزي ؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 فبراير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> رائعه بجد
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعطيك نعمه فوق نعمه



ميرسي يا قمر نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مارس 2012)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> جارى التحميل
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​



ميرسي يا ست الكل نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## بنت الديان (7 مارس 2012)




----------



## jojof (7 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل ..وربنا يعوضك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2012)

بنت الديان قال:


>



العفو علي إيه ..نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2012)

jojof قال:


> جارى التحميل ..وربنا يعوضك



ربنا يخليكي ..نورتي الموضوع ...ومستني رأيك
​


----------

